# Ether's Bane V. Wargle



## Coloursfall

[size=+2]*Ether's Bane vs Wargle*[/size]



> *Format:* 3v3, Single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ Time:* 4 days
> *Damage Cap:* 60%
> *Banned moves:* OHKOs, Evasion, Swagger
> *Arena Description:* In front of a radio tower
> 
> Pretty standard battlefield, except that the radio waves amplify Electric-type attacks and cause them to do 25% more damage.


*Ether's Bane's active squad*

 *Milenko* the male Skarmory <Sturdy> @ Rocky Helmet
 *Voyde* the female Spiritomb <Pressure>
 *Cyrix* the female Miltank <Scrappy> @ Leftovers
 *Frost* the genderless Cryogonal <Levitate>
 *Gulch* the male Durant <Swarm>
 *Rift* the female Drilbur <Sand Rush>
 *Kallamehr* the male Klefki <Prankster>


*Wargle's active squad*

 *Ferno* the male Charmander <Blaze> @ Fire Stone
 *Sleezy* the male Slakoth <Truant> @ Amulet Coin
 *Kazza* the male Abra <Synchronize> @ Lucky Egg
 *Stamford* the genderless Bronzor <Levitate> @ Twisted Spoon
 *Gremlin* the genderless Rotom (Heat Rotom) <Levitate>
 *Caimanly* the male Sandile <Intimidate>
 *Martimur* the male Cubchoo <Snow Cloak>
 *Scraggy* the male Scraggy <Moxie>
 *Zona* the female Solosis <Magic Guard> @ Life Orb
 *Androgynous Porygon* the genderless Porygon <Download> @ Up-Grade

*The mighty Coin Flip decrees:*
-Wargle sends out
-Ether's Bane sends & attacks
-Wargle attacks
-I ref


----------



## Wargle

Hmm, I was rather hioing you wouldn't get that Spiritomb moved over in time but oh well.


I think I'll lead with Gremlin, he'll cause trouble for sure.


----------



## Ether's Bane

I'll use Rift.

Swords Dance, then two Rock Slides, but if Gremlin uses Toxic or Will-O-Wisp, use Protect.

Swords Dance/Protect ~ Rock Slide/Protect ~ Rock Slide/Protect


----------



## Wargle

Hmm, Ok then. We can work with this. Sadly Gremlin you have to take one of those Rock Slides. I hope you can handlie it. Or it misses ideally.

Snatch that Swords Dance. Your offensive move pool isn't great, but his is so you can't let him have that. Next send out a Confuse Ray. Now he has that roll and an accurcacy one to worry about. Finish it up with a vague attempt to hurt him with Will O Wisp. This can't really go bad because best case he tried to protect and hits himself, worst case he protects and you waste a puff of fire.

*Snatch ~ Confuse Ray ~ Will O Wisp*


----------



## Coloursfall

*Round 1*

*Arena: *_In front of a radio tower_

Pretty standard battlefield, except that the radio waves amplify Electric-type attacks and cause them to do 25% more damage. 

-----

*Ether's Bane* (Ooo)

(Rift) Drilbur (F) Sand Rush
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:*
*Swords Dance/Protect ~ Rock Slide/Protect ~ Rock Slide/Protect *

*Wargle* (Ooo)

(Gremlin) Rotom (X) Levitate
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:*
*Snatch ~ Confuse Ray ~ Will O Wisp*​
-----

It's a clear, pleasant day out as the two battlers, Ether's Bane and Wargle, rendezvous at the foot of the Asber Radio Tower, ready to battle. The referee wastes no time in reading the agreed-upon rules, and taking his place at the side of the fight area. As the first two Pokemon are released in bursts of light, the battle begins!

Gremlin the Rotom manages to pull its eyes away from the glorious radio tower long enough to examine its foe, rubbing its chin-analogue with one mitt-like electric hand as it examines the Drilbur. Best wait to see what kind of trickery she comes out with! Gremlin's eyes flare with dark energy, ready to pounce.

Rift, however, seems largely apathetic to her opponent, instead busing herself with extending her claws fully, doing a frantic shuffle dance to raise her fighting spirits... Only as she does so, she feels an odd feeling envelop her body, sapping away her invigoration. She turns to glare at the now-giggling Gremlin, exhaling sharply from her nose. How dare that ball of static...!

Gremlin allows itself another moment of gloating over the theft of Rift's power before switching to a more serious expression, eyes narrowing slightly. Holding its mitt-hands close together, it gathers several flickering motes of static, before flinging them in Rift's direction. The Drilbur tries her bets to ignore them, but they're just so pretty... She watches them as they dance around her head, spinning around in place a few times until the lights dissipate, leaving her dizzy and seeing spots.

But despite her uncomfortable state, she knows she has work to do. The little mole stumbles forward on the sidewalk, stopping at a crack in the pavement to jam her sharp digging claws underneath it, flipping it aggressively in Gremlin's direction. The Rotom is unable to dodge in time, the slab of concrete slamming roughly into its body, pinning it under the chunk.

Its body suddenly lets out a shrill _ding_, the door of the toaster oven it was currently inhabiting sliding open as it struggles. A number of small fireballs issue forth, spiralling toward Rift in a shaky path. She spots them, and while part of her mind is telling her that these lights are bad, she can't stop staring. They're so shiny... The Will-O-Wisp strikes the mole Pokemon in the chest, making her squeal in pain, the ghostly fire charring deep. It stings badly, and she shoots Gremlin the best glare she can while so dizzy. She adds a growl when she notes that the Rotom has managed to flip the concrete slab off its body while she was busy staring at shiny things. 

Both Pokemon pause for a moment, tense and awaiting further instruction.

-----

*End-Of-Round Stats:*

*Ether's Bane* (Ooo)

(Rift) Drilbur (F) Sand Rush
*Health:* 99%
*Energy:* 94%
*Status:* Grumpy, dizzy, and in pain.
Burned (Severe) Confused (Severe)
*Swords Dance (Snatched) ~ Rock Slide ~ Protect (Failed via Confusion)*

*Wargle* (Ooo)

(Gremlin) Rotom (X) Levitate
*Health:* 90%
*Energy:* 91%
*Status:* Feeling pretty great.
Attack +2
*Snatch (Swords Dance) ~ Confuse Ray ~ Will O Wisp*

*Notes:*
-Burn does 1% Damage/Action
-Confusion will fade in 3 more actions.
-Hope this okay, it's been a while since I reffed last.

*Next Round:*
-Wargle Attacks first
-Ether's Bane Attacks second​


----------



## Wargle

That went well. Better than I had hoped actually. Also you're doing great Colours only because I'm doing well

You seem to be feeling proud, and that attack boost is nice so a good little Return should be great. Then for the third turn I want you to do your best with a Hex.

IF:
She protects or is unhittable for any reason (dig, etc.) then use Reflect.

She tries to use something non-attacking (Another swords dance, hone claws, substitute etc.) That you can snatch, snatch it.

*Return/Reflect/Snatch ~ Return/Reflect/Snatch ~ Hex/Reflect/Snatch*


----------



## Wargle

Also should Rift have hurt herself if her protect confusion-failed or has it been so long I forgot how ASB works?


----------



## Ether's Bane

Use Metal Sound, then Sludge Bomb, and then another Metal Sound.

Metal Sound ~ Sludge Bomb ~ Metal Sound


----------



## Coloursfall

Spoiler: pre-round banter






> Also should Rift have hurt herself if her protect confusion-failed or has it been so long I forgot how ASB works?


I personally don't have Confusion do self-damage if it's a move like protect or similar, where the 'mon doesn't have to move in any way, but I can change this if you guys don't like it!



*Round 2*

*Arena: *_In front of a radio tower_

Pretty standard battlefield, except that the radio waves amplify Electric-type attacks and cause them to do 25% more damage. 

-----

*Ether's Bane* (Ooo)

(Rift) Drilbur (F) Sand Rush
*Health:* 99%
*Energy:* 94%
*Status:* Grumpy, dizzy, and in pain.
Burned (Severe) Confused (Severe)
*Metal Sound ~ Sludge Bomb ~ Metal Sound *

*Wargle* (Ooo)

(Gremlin) Rotom (X) Levitate
*Health:* 90%
*Energy:* 91%
*Status:* Feeling pretty great.
Attack +2
*Return/Reflect/Snatch ~ Return/Reflect/Snatch ~ Hex/Reflect/Snatch*​
-----

Gremlin is the first to take action, vaulting over the chunk of concrete and tackling Rift head-on, making full use of its metal body and boosted attacking power to batter her around, giggling the entire time. This is pretty fun! Well, not for Rift. But what can you do? The Rotom finally disengages from the Drilbur, hovering a foot or two away, cackling softly to itself and waiting to see what she's going to do.

Rift, sore and displeased at this point, does her best to steady herself, spreading her claws out so she can scrape them together, aiming to make a few horrible sounds to punish the smug Rotom. But in her haste, she forgets how dizzy she really is, the sudden movements triggering another dizzy spell. Hissing, she flinches back as she manages to nick her paw with one of her claws. Maybe another time. 

At this, the giggling Gremlin takes another chance to swoop in for another swift beating, its gleeful cackling audible over the sounds of battle. It yet again backs off to watch, grinning wide as it examines its battered opponent.  The Drilbur doesn't seem pleased at all, managing to steady her spinning vision to glare down her smug foe, claws tapping together. She draws out some of the natural toxins in her body, spitting out a purple gob into her paw after a moment, then lobs it forcefully at Gremlin, grinning wide. That should put a damper on his fun, she figures.

The Sludge Bomb lands true, splattering over Gremlin's face and stinging its eyes, making the Rotom sputter and squeal, shaking goo off its face. It manages to wipe most of the offending fluids from its face, squinting at Rift with a frown. It points one sparking limb toward the Drilbur, muttering to itself the words of a foul Hex, calling the spirits of misfortune to punish Rift even further than they have. Unseen to the target, a ghastly apparition rises from the shadows, and rakes its ghostly claws down her back, making her yowl in pain. It's gone as fast as it came, and leaves Rift stinging and puzzled.

She moves again to attempt another Metal Sound, but even as her dizziness dissipates, she jabs her claw into the same wound as before, squealing out loud. She shoots a glare at Gremlin, who is giggling merrily once again, but at least she managed to shake off her dizzy spell, she figures.

-----

*End-Of-Round Stats:*

*Ether's Bane* (Ooo)

(Rift) Drilbur (F) Sand Rush
*Health:* 62%
*Energy:* 86%
*Status:* Ready to give the smug toaster a good beating.
Burned (Severe)
*Metal Sound (Failed via Confusion)  ~ Sludge Bomb ~ Metal Sound (Failed via Confusion)*

*Wargle* (Ooo)

(Gremlin) Rotom (X) Levitate
*Health:* 81%
*Energy:* 71%
*Status:* Feeling _even better_.
Attack +2
*Return ~ Return ~ Hex*

*Notes:*
-Burn does 1% Damage/Action
-Rift snapped out of Confusion on the last action.
-Confusion damage for me is a flat 2%


*Next Round:*
-Ether's Bane Attacks first
-Wargle Attacks second​


----------



## Ether's Bane

Rock Slide on the first two actions, but if Gremlin uses Protect, use Swords Dance. After that, if you have not used Swords Dance, use Rest, but if you have, use Rock Slide.

Rock Slide/Swords Dance ~ Rock Slide/Swords Dance ~ Rest/Rock Slide


----------



## Wargle

Hmm rest eh? Interesting choice. Want to be more of a troll Gremlin? Of course you do.

Flash to make sure she has to get really lucky to hit you. Because evasion is banned, but not accuracy :p Then on the second turn, use a nice powerful boosted sucker punch. She's going to try to rock slide you again so teach her why that's not smart. Then on the third turn do what you do best. Cause mayhem so she can't sleep. The louder the better. Sing her the song of oyur people.

*Flash ~ Sucker Punch ~ Uproar*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

[size=+2]*Ether's Bane vs Wargle*[/size]​


Spoiler: The Challenge



*Format* 3v3, Single
*Style:* Set
*DQ Time:* 4 days
*Damage Cap:* 60%
*Banned moves:* OHKOs, Evasion, Swagger
*Arena Description:* In front of a radio tower

Pretty standard battlefield, except that the radio waves *amplify Electric-type attacks* and cause them to do *25% more damage*. 



_It has been almost a month.

Both battlers are sitting there, tapping their fingers impatiently as they start up their own game of checkers. The referee is still a no-show, after so long… and somehow, Rift has survived her burn this entire time. Because that makes sense. Wait, it really does! It’s the Magic of the Referee that causes all Pokemon battles to commence. Without one in the vicinity, time is strangely frozen in limbo. Referee is witch, referee is life, referee is everything.

And referee is not here.

Or… is she?

An Asber League Standard Teleportation Disc (A.L.S.T.D.) appears before the two battlers, landing on the ground as a figure materializes soon afterwards atop it. She steps down from the disc, adjusting her gigantic witches’ hat, and introduces herself to the battlers.

“Hi there! My name’s Arylett. I’ll be your Emergency Referee for this battle. Now, you’ve  been waiting long enough, haven’t you? Let’s get started!”

The Emergency Referee waves two magical wands which she uses instead of flags, and suddenly, the battle commences. Both Pokemon perk up immediately and prepare themselves to perform their commands._


*ROUND 3*


*Ether’s Bane*















*Rift (Drilbur)* <Sand Rush> (F)






  62% | 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  86%

*Status:* _Burned (Severe)_.  | *Mood:* Ready to give the smug toaster a good beating.

*Rock Slide/Swords Dance x2 ~ Rest if Swords Dance hasn’t been used/Rock Slide *


*Wargle*















*Gremlin (Rotom-Heat)* <Levitate> (X)






  81% | 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  71%

*Status:* _+2 Attack_. | *Mood:* Feeling even better.

*Flash ~ Sucker Punch ~ Uproar*​

_*Action One*_
How absolutely _devious_ Gremlin is. And so is its trainer, Wargle, for that matter. Even though its default expression is a trollish grin, there’s a glint of something even more insidious within it this time. More than a glint, actually. More like… an absolutely blinding burst of light emitting from its flaming hand facsimiles. The light is so sudden that Rift finds herself unable to move for a moment, trying to wipe her banana-sized claws on her eyes. Once she manages to open her eyes up again though, Rift finds that her vision isn’t quite the same as it was before. Little colored afterimages of green dance before her, and make it more difficult for the Drilbur to concentrate. Gah… this is just enough of a minor annoyance to be just straight out cheap, thinks Rift. However, that’s okay. Whilst that thing is wasting this action making pretty lights or whatever, Rift is ready to continuously pound at it with sweet blunt force. The Drilbur shoves her fist into the ground as forcefully as her overheated muscles will allow. A myriad bunch (which is totally a phrase and not something Arylett made up) of rocks come flying out and barrage the possessed microwave/oven/whatever the hell it is. It recoils as the rocks rain down upon its fiery mittens and put out the flames for just a moment, before going back to its unnerving grin. 



Spoiler: Calculations



_______ CALCULATIONS _______

ACTION 1:
Flash (-1 Accuracy) does 0% DAMAGE, uses 1% ENERGY. 
Gremlin (Rotom-Heat) - Health: 74%, Energy: 70%.

Rift takes 0% DAMAGE.

Rock Slide (30% Flinch) does 7% DAMAGE, uses 5% ENERGY.
Rift (Drilbur) - Health: 62%, Energy: 81%,
<Burned, -3% Physical Damage, -1 Accuracy (-10%)>

Gremlin takes 7% DAMAGE.


_______ CALCULATIONS _______


 
_*Action Two*_
The mole rages that her attack just didn’t have as much impact as it should have and is too irritated to notice Gremlin just standing there in spite of it easily outspeeding her throughout the majority of this battle. It just… WASN’T FAIR! She is about to drive her claw forcefully into the ground again, when out of nowhere, a blur of black rams itself forcefully into her. Rift shrieks out in pain and swivels her head around to see Gremlin standing in the exact same spot, giggling mockingly at her. That thing just continued to play more and more dirty, didn’t it?! That was SO underhanded, SO unfair! The mole looks to the referee to do something about it, but Arylett merely shakes her head and accepts this move as being fair game. Sourly thinking about the entire universe seeming to conspire against her, the Drilbur paranoidly slams her paw into the ground again and notes with relief that the boulders are flying down at Gremlin just as they are supposed to. Without any tricks this time, they slam into what could be considered the oven’s chest and cause it to spew out a small bit of smoke. However, it’s still grinning.



Spoiler: Calculations



_______ CALCULATIONS_______

ACTION 2:
Sucker Punch (+1 Prior) does 10% DAMAGE, uses 4% ENERGY. 
Gremlin (Rotom-Heat) - Health: 67%, Energy: 66%.
<+2 Attack>

Rift takes 10% DAMAGE.

Rock Slide (30% Flinch) does 7% DAMAGE, uses 5% ENERGY.
Rift (Drilbur) - Health: 52%, Energy: 76%,
<Burned, -3% Physical Damage, -1 Accuracy (-10%)>

Gremlin takes 7% DAMAGE.

_______ CALCULATIONS_______





_*Action Three*_
This time, the possessed appliance ghost’s grin grows even wider. Oooh, it _loves_ how absolutely sneaky its trainer was, commanding it to irritate that silly biological creature even more. Taking advantage of the fact that it is currently inhabiting a kitchen appliance, it starts opening its oven body’s door repeatedly, gnashing metal against metal and clanging extremely unpleasantly. The referee glares at Gremlin, then gives herself and the trainers earplugs before they all go deaf. Rift looks imploringly at them all and tries to request a pair herself, but they don’t seem to be able to hear her. After about a few seconds of exposure to this terrible racket, she finds her ears about to implode in on themselves like a dying star. Gingerly, she tries to ignore the sound and get herself to sleep by plugging her claws into her ear holes, but it’s just so loud that it’s still reverberating into her skull. A bitter Rift starts yelling at that stupid machine to turn down the racket, but it gleefully continues its assault. And just to add insult to injury, the mole’s burn suddenly flares up and sears her insides painfully. Worst. Battle. Ever.




Spoiler: Calculations



_______ CALCULATIONS_______


ACTION 3:
Uproar (No Sleep) does 9% DAMAGE, uses 5% ENERGY. 
Gremlin (Rotom-Heat) - Health: 67%, Energy: 61%.

Rift takes 9% DAMAGE.

Nothing does 0% DAMAGE, uses 0% ENERGY.
Rift (Drilbur) - Health: 40%, Energy: 76%,
<Burned, -3% Physical Damage, -1 Accuracy (-10%)>
<-3% from Severe Burn)

Gremlin takes 0% DAMAGE.

GREMLIN (ROTOM-HEAT) TOTAL DAMAGE RECEIVED: 14%
RIFT (DRILBUR) TOTAL DAMAGE RECEIVED: 22%


_______ CALCULATIONS_______




*ROUND 3: END*


*Ether’s Bane*















*Rift (Drilbur)* <Sand Rush> (F)






  40% | 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  76%

*Status:* _Burned (Severe)_.  | *Mood:* “Will you just SHUT UP ALREADY?!”

*Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide ~ [nothing]*


*Wargle*















*Gremlin (Rotom-Heat)* <Levitate> (X)






  67% | 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  61%

*Status:* _+2 Attack_, _Uproared (2 Actions)_. | *Mood:* CLANGING MERRILY!

*Flash ~ Sucker Punch ~ Uproar*​ 
*Notes:*

- Due to  *Uproar* preventing sleep, *Rest* failed and Rift did not do anything on the last action. Don’t you just hate it when that happens?

- Speaking of that *Uproar*, nothing can Sleep now for two more actions. And Gremlin is locked into move for those two actions as well.

- I ref _Burn_ a bit differently. The Pokemon takes all of the burn damage at the end of the round instead. Usually for a _Severe Burn_, I would make it take 4% damage at the end of the round, but as Colorsfall made it 3% damage for all three actions, I will be consistent with their judgement. So Rift took 3% from the burn at the end of the round.


*Order of Operations:*

(1) *Wargle* issues commands.

(2) *Ether’s Bane* issues commands.

(3) I glare at Gremlin disapprovingly for disturbing the peace.


----------



## Wargle

I LIKE CLANG GREMLIN LIKES CLANG LET'S CLANG

Oh and once that's done you should feel GREAT. Show her how GREAT you feel. If you don't feel GREAT or can't hit the bugger chill to relax. If you don't fell GREAT and can't chill, be even more of a troll and use Spite.

*Clang Merrily x 2 ~ Return/Chill/Spite*


btw Rift is a Drilbur, not an Excadrill :p You had it in the calcs but on the statuses it's wrong.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The Excadrill issue is fixed. It was from the other battle I'm reffing with Ether's Bane in which his Drilbur magically evolved into an Excadrill. I thought I got all of them with a Ctrl-F...


----------



## Ether's Bane

Protect from the first Uproar, then two Rock Slides.

Protect ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide


----------



## Coloursfall

Spoiler: pre-round banter



Hey yeah I'd appreciate it if next time you reminded me to ref first instead of grabbing the first person off the street you see to do it, now I need to fix a bunch of stuff.

FIXED CALCS: 
-Sucker Punch deals 13% damage, not 10%.
-Likewise, it uses 9% energy
-Rock Slide uses 7% Energy, not 6%.
-Uproar does 10% Damage and not 9%

That should do it.



*Round 4*

*Arena: *_In front of a radio tower_

Pretty standard battlefield, except that the radio waves amplify Electric-type attacks and cause them to do 25% more damage. 

-----

*Ether's Bane* (Ooo)

(Rift) Drilbur (F) Sand Rush
*Health:* 38%
*Energy:* 75%
*Status:* Very upset.
Burned (Severe) 
*Protect ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide*

*Wargle* (Ooo)

(Gremlin) Rotom (X) Levitate
*Health:* 67%
*Energy:* 56%
*Status:* Ecstatic.
Attack +2, Uproar Locked (2 actions)
*Uproar ~ Uproar ~ Return/Chill/Spite*​
-----

There's a brief pause in the battle as the proper Referee take a moment to straighten his flags and assure his transportation (a very odd-looking Togekiss) that no, there won't be any further _problems_ like that, and the fight is on! A wave of a flag indicates the order of commands, they are issued, and the Pokemon bolt into action.

Gremlin makes the first action, as per normal, by making as much noise as Rotomly possible. It employs all kinds of fun techniques for noisemaking, from slamming its door open and shut to screeching in its spectra voice. Rift hisses angrily under her breath at this, pushing down her urge to just smack the ghost in its smug toastery face for now. She has better things to do, like throw up a thin energy shield, filling her ears with nothing but blissful silence. She sighs happily, feeling a bit better.

However, Gremlin doesn't seem to have taken much notice, and makes absolutely no move to stop, continuing the aggressive banging up even after Rift has dropped her fragile protect bubble. The noise rings in her ears, making her head throb and her temper flare. That's _it_, she decides. Time to throw more rock at this guy in the hopes it'll _shut up_. She rips up a piece of pavement and flings it in Gremlin's direction, though probably not as hard as she'd like - her burn stings. Gremlin is caught by surprise, skidding back a couple feet when struck, and stopping its Uproar. _Rude_.

Gremlin shakes the bits of concrete off its toaster oven and eyes up Rift. She looks mad, and it can't stop giggling. She's so mad, bro. It flings itself forward, gleefully slamming its oven doors shut on its foe's extremities, giggling and taking swipes with its mitt-hands as well. Rift doesn't know what hit her, head reeling in pain even once she frees herself. She glowers at Gremlin, who perches on a previous chunk of concrete and giggles excitedly. What a fun game.

Rift doesn't share his sentiments, it seems, though, as she tears up another chunk of sidewalk (The ref briefly assures Ether's Bane that the league will cover damages) and flings it at the Rotom, who falls off the rock with a loud, and satisfying to Rift, thud.

-----

*End-Of-Round Stats:*

*Ether's Bane* (Ooo)

(Rift) Drilbur (F) Sand Rush
*Health:* 10%
*Energy:* 60%
*Status:* Pissed off and tired.
Burned (Severe)
*Protect ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide*

*Wargle* (Ooo)

(Gremlin) Rotom (X) Levitate
*Health:* 57%
*Energy:* 36%
*Status:* Giggling to itself cheerfully
Attack +2
*Uproar ~ Uproar ~ Return*

*Notes:*
-The _proper_ way Burn is reffed is per _action_, not per _round_. Plan for that.
-Return dealt damage at Max happiness
-Wow Uproar stopped sucking huh
-Ask if you want calcs, I don't post them by default.


*Next Round:*
-Ether's Bane Attacks first
-Wargle Attacks second​


----------



## Ether's Bane

Rest, then two Sleep Talks, however, if you can't use Rest, spam Rock Slide.

Rest/Rock Slide ~ Sleep Talk/Rock Slide ~ Sleep Talk/Rock Slide


----------



## Wargle

Tisk Tisk. You done goofed Ether. Rest will take a phenomenal amount of energy to heal Rift's wounds. 

Heads up Gremlin. New priorities. Energy KO the mole! Wait for her to use rest, then suck all of her strength away

*Dream Eater (Energy) (Delayed) ~Dream Eater (energy) x2*


----------



## Eifie

*Round Five*​
*Ether's Bane* (3/3 left)

*Rift* 
*Ability*: Sand Rush
*Health*: 10%
*Energy*: 60%
*Status*: Pissed off and tired. Burned (1% damage/action, 3% damage penalty on attacks requiring a lot of movement).
*Commands*: Rest / Rock Slide ~ Sleep Talk / Rock Slide ~ Sleep Talk / Rock Slide

*Wargle* (3/3 left)

*Gremlin*
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 57%
*Energy*: 36%
*Status*: Giggling to itself cheerfully. _+2 Attack_.
*Commands*: Dream Eater (energy) ~ Dream Eater (energy) ~ Dream Eater (energy)

------------------------------​
Head pounding and wounds throbbing, Rift can't decide whether she wants more to take a swing at her opponent or just settle down for a nap. Forcibly choking down her rage, she opts for the latter; with one last glare at the still-giggling Rotom, the Drilbur curls up on the ground and closes her eyes. A faint blue glow surrounds her as her burns fade and her wounds begin to stitch themselves shut. Rift urges her natural healing processes onward, and the blue light abruptly becomes brighter and harsher, all the injuries she's sustained disappearing to leave her fur as pristine as it was at the start of the battle. Exhausted from the effort, Rift falls straight into a deep slumber.

The Drilbur lets out a faint, tired snore, and Gremlin takes this as its cue. Cackling mischevously to itself, the Rotom floats over to its foe and extends its claws, latching one on either side of this Drilbur's head. Lost in her deep sleep, Rift takes no notice of this, and Gremlin enthusiastically begins leeching away Rift's very lifeforce, peeking into the Drilbur's dreams and rearranging this and that, whirring to itself in glee as Rift shifts in her sleep in considerable discomfort. She doesn't awaken, though, and Gremlin takes its misdeeds one step further, taking a huge bite of the very sky the Drilbur's dream-self seems to be staring up at. Gremlin expects an even better reaction this time, but Rift simply lies there completely unresponsive until Ether's Bane holds up a Poké Ball to recall her. Oh, well. It was still a fun game.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (2/3 left)

*Rift* 
*Ability*: Sand Rush
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 0%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Rest ~ nothing

*Wargle* (3/3 left)

*Gremlin*
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 57%
*Energy*: 31%
*Status*: Whirring about happily. _+2 Attack_.
*Used*: Dream Eater (energy) ~ Dream Eater (energy)

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*

Rift's Health: 10% + 90% (Rest) = 100%
Rift's Energy: 60% - 45% (Rest) - 10% (Dream Eater) - 10% (Dream Eater) = 0%
Gremlin's Health: 57%
Gremlins Energy: 36% - 6% (Dream Eater) + 5% (Dream Eater) - 6% (Dream Eater) + 2% (Dream Eater) = 31%

*Notes*

 I have Rest heal all health at once (as opposed to gradually over three actions).
 Rift energyfainted on the second action.
 *Ether's Bane* sends out, then Wargle posts commands, then Ether's Bane posts commands.


----------



## Wargle

Vielen dank Eifie, I only posted that like half an hour ago o.o


are you magic? You're definitely magic


----------



## Eifie

I _do_ have Magic Bounce! (And this was a pretty simple round.)


----------



## Ether's Bane

I'll send out Karliah.


----------



## Eifie

Ether's Bane said:


> I'll send out Karliah.


It seems you didn't have your Sableye at the time this battle was started, unfortunately.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Then I'll send out Cyrix.


----------



## Wargle

Ok Gremlin, you're most likely still feeling GREAT. So we're going to show your new friend how GREAT you feel.

Now, you're slower than her, but not for long. We haven't made use of this radio tower before, but now we will _with FREQUENCY_ hahaha *shot*

Sorry. I'll stop. But it's on now. Electric attacks are back on the menu. Slow her down with Electroweb, actually do it twice. Then if you feel GREAT use Return. If you don't feel GREAT use Thunderbolt. If you can't hit for any reason that is not a sub, chill.

*Electroweb/Chiil x2 ~ Return/Chill*


----------



## Ether's Bane

You're faster, so lead with Substitute at 15%. Then if Electroweb breaks the Substitute, use Protect; otherwise, use Rock Slide. Finally, use Rock Slide.

Substitute (15%) ~ Rock Slide/Protect ~ Rock Slide


----------



## Wargle

I just noticed I wrote a move in the text that isn't in the string (action 3 Thunderbolt). Want me to fix it or is it ok?


----------



## Eifie

edit @ Wargle: as you can see, you're fine. :p

*Round Six*​
*Ether's Bane* (2/3 left)

*Cyrix*  @ Leftovers
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Ready to get down to business.
*Commands*: Substitute (15%) ~ Rock Slide / Protect ~ Rock Slide

*Wargle* (3/3 left)

*Gremlin*
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 57%
*Energy*: 31%
*Status*: Whirring about happily. _+2 Attack_.
*Commands*: Electroweb / Chill ~ Electroweb / Chill ~ Return / Thunderbolt / Chill

------------------------------​
The second Cyrix bursts out of her Poké Ball, she leans down and tears out a huge chunk of grass with her teeth, chewing her cud and processing it through all four chambers of her stomach in a matter of seconds (somehow) before spitting it back out and molding it into the shape of a second Miltank with her hands. A nudge with her nose and a quick touch of breath later the construct quivers to life, calmly waving its tail back and forth as it plods unhurriedly to stand between Cyrix and her opponent. It reaches its spot just in time to intercept the bundle of electrified thread that Gremlin spits in the Miltank's direction. The clump of silk expands into an intricate web and drapes itself seemingly harmlessly over the blob of cow, and then suddenly electricity is crawling all over blob of cow's grassy hide, drawing sparks from the radio tower to electrify it further.

Now somewhat agitated, blob of cow blinks several bits of web out of its eyes and turns to its maker with a plaintive _moo_. Cyrix nods once at her creation and echoes the cry, more loudly, and the earth rumbles a little in response. She stomps one foot on the ground, then the other, and several rocks fly up from the ground, hovering uncertainly in the air before she directs them to their target. All thoughts of more spidery creations are struck from Gremlin's head as the Rotom is pummeled by a barrage of dust and debris, burying it in a heap of jagged, dirty stone. As Gremlin struggles to extract itself from its predicament, throwing away one rock at a time with its oven mitt-covered claws, the Miltank slams into the ground again, calling up another crowd of rocks to swarm her foe. Gremlin cringes to itself and starts digging faster, managing to lift itself out and zoom away just before they rain down upon its former rocky prison. Visibly shaken, the Rotom can do little more than launch a quick bolt of electricity at the Miltank, which gathers energy from the nearby tower and... is stopped from hitting Gremlin's real foe by her grassy doppelganger, who takes the blow for itself before bursting into pieces with a final, echoing _moo_.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (2/3 left)

*Cyrix*  @ Leftovers
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 88%
*Energy*: 90%
*Status*: Regretting the torment she put her creation through.
*Used*: Substitute (15%) ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide (missed)

*Wargle* (3/3 left)

*Gremlin*
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 46%
*Energy*: 24%
*Status*: Starting to waver in confidence. _+2 Attack_.
*Used*: Electroweb ~ [flinch] ~ Thunderbolt

*Arena Status*

 A large pile of rocks lies on the ground near Gremlin.

*Damage and Energy*

Cyrix's Health: 100% - 15% (Substitute) + 3% (Leftovers) = 88%
Cyrix's Substitute: 15% - 8% (Electroweb) - 14% (Thunderbolt) = 0%
Cyrix's Energy: 100% - 5% (Rock Slide) - 5% (Rock Slide) = 90%
Gremlin's Health: 57% - 11% (Rock Slide) = 46%
Gremlin's Energy: 31% - 3% (Electroweb) - 4% (Thunderbolt) = 24%

*Notes*

 Cyrix's first Rock Slide made Gremlin flinch. Her second Rock Slide missed.
 After getting hit and flinched by that Rock Slide and only barely avoiding another, Gremlin did not feel so GREAT. So she used Thunderbolt.
 *Ether's Bane* commands first.


----------



## Eifie

Oh! Apparently I'm kind of late. *36-hour DQ warning for Ether's Bane*.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Spam Rock Slide, unless Gremlin uses a status move, in which case, use Protect.

Rock Slide/Protect ~ Rock Slide/Protect ~ Rock Slide/Protect


----------



## Wargle

*Electroweb ~ Thief ~ Sucker Punch*


----------



## Eifie

*Round Seven*​
*Ether's Bane* (2/3 left)

*Cyrix*  @ Leftovers
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 88%
*Energy*: 90%
*Status*: Regretting the torment she put her creation through.

*Wargle* (3/3 left)

*Gremlin*
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 46%
*Energy*: 24%
*Status*: Starting to waver in confidence. _+2 Attack_.

------------------------------​
As Cyrix eyes her opponent warily to see what the Rotom's going to do next, Gremlin takes advantage of the moment to spit out another net of electrified thread that falls over Cyrix's head, sending faint pulses of electricity sizzling through her body at every place it touches. Cyrix moos in distress and tries to shake the web off, but it gets tangled around her udders and hooves, getting in her way as she slams her front hooves into the ground once again. A rocky shelf above Gremlin cracks and then dislodges from its wall of stone, breaking into pieces that rain down mercilessly upon the unfortunate Rotom as Cyrix casually bites down into the apparently everlasting apple core hanging around her neck.

Gremlin eyes the Leftovers jealously. Crisp apple fried in its very own oven sure sounds like something it could go for right now... Cackling gleefully as it surrounds itself with dark energy, Gremlin suddenly rushes its opponent, grabbing onto the string around her neck with a claw and pulling as hard as it possibly can. When the cord finally snaps, it leaves a visible mark where it dug into the Miltank's neck, and Gremlin claws her over the head for good measure before zooming away with its pilfered prize. Crying out in horror, Cyrix thrashes uncontrollably on the ground, and one of the piles of shattered rock lying on the ground rises up again to batter Gremlin over the head in punishment. Trying its best to look unfazed, the Rotom takes a small bite out of the apple that belongs to it now. Hm. Could use some roasting.

The Rotom casually opens up its oven and tosses the Leftovers inside, eyes glowing red as its oven begins to heat up. Deciding it's not going to pull anything else tricky right now, Cyrix lifts herself up to slam back into the ground. Just as she's about to make contact with the ground, Gremlin rushes back at her, taking advantage of her lowered guard to thump her about the head with claws shrouded in dark energy. Hmph! What a disgusting tactic! A bit shaken, Cyrix rolls away and resumes her ground-slamming, sending a shower of rocks to pummel Gremlin yet again.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (2/3 left)

*Cyrix* 
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 63%
*Energy*: 75%
*Status*: Irritated at Gremlin's tactics. _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide

*Wargle* (3/3 left)

*Gremlin* @ Leftovers
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 15%
*Energy*: 12%
*Status*: Tiredly munching on its newly-cooked apple. _+2 Attack_.
*Used*: Electroweb ~ Thief ~ Sucker Punch

*Arena Status*

 Many large piles of rocks lie scattered on the ground.

*Damage and Energy*


 Cyrix's Health: 88% - 8% (Electroweb) + 1% (Leftovers) - 8% (Thief) - 10% (Sucker Punch) = 63%
 Cyrix's Energy: 90% - 5% (Rock Slide) - 5% (Rock Slide) - 5% (Rock Slide) = 75%
 Gremlin's Health: 46% - 11% (Rock Slide) - 11% (Rock Slide) + 1% (Leftovers) - 11% (Rock Slide) + 1% (Leftovers) = 15%
 Gremlin's Energy: 24% - 3% (Electroweb) - 4% (Thief) - 5% (Sucker Punch) = 12%

*Notes*

 I'm reffing speed stages as ±15 points each, so Gremlin is very slightly faster than Cyrix now.
 *Wargle* commands first.


----------



## Wargle

Go. For. Broke.

Thunderbolt it to hell and back. If anything besides a sub is stopping you, chill.

*Tbolt/Chill x 3*






Eifie you are really magic that was so fast omg


----------



## Eifie

Man, I'm late again. Let's make it a *48-hour DQ warning for Ether's Bane*.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Protect ~ Rock Slide ~ Surf


----------



## Eifie

*Round Eight*​
*Ether's Bane* (2/3 left)

*Cyrix* 
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 63%
*Energy*: 75%
*Status*: Irritated at Gremlin's tactics. _-1 Speed_.

*Wargle* (3/3 left)

*Gremlin* @ Leftovers
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 15%
*Energy*: 12%
*Status*: Tiredly munching on its newly-cooked apple. _+2 Attack_.

------------------------------​
Gremlin heaves a sigh of relief as Cyrix makes no move to hurt it, but instead summons up a shield of transparent energy to protect herself from incoming attacks. Now Gremlin can take a short break. So it settles down on one of the piles of rocks and nibbles on its apple contentedly, taking a moment to regain some of its stamina in peace.

Of course, this moment of calm is not to last, and as soon as Cyrix lets down her shield Gremlin lets loose with a large bolt of electricity that grows even larger as it absorbs energy from the nearby radio tower. The waves of electricity course through Cyrix's body and she moos despondently, unable to do anything to help herself until the sparks fade away. When they do, she treats Gremlin to yet another shower of rock, and the Rotom is temporarily crushed to the ground under the onslaught.

It soon recovers, though, and lifts its claws up into the air a final time. Bursts of electricity fly from them, again absorbing power from the ambient radio waves, to shock the poor Miltank again. Perhaps unwisely given all the sparks crackling around her, Cyrix holds up her arms and moos to call up a huge wave of water from the nearby lake, which bears her up to ride the frothing mass of water straight into Gremlin. As she falls back to the ground, soaking wet, and the massive wave recedes, she notices with satisfaction that Gremlin has finally fallen on its side, unmoving.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (2/3 left)

*Cyrix* 
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 35%
*Energy*: 63%
*Status*: Panting heavily. That took a lot more effort than expected. _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Protect ~ Rock Slide ~ Surf

*Wargle* (2/3 left)

*Gremlin* @ Leftovers
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 14%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Chill ~ Thunderbolt ~ Thunderbolt

*Arena Status*

 Many large piles of rocks lie scattered on the ground.

*Damage and Energy*


 Cyrix's Health: 63% - 14% (Thunderbolt) - 14% (Thunderbolt) = 35%
 Cyrix's Energy: 75% - 2% (Protect) - 5% (Rock Slide) - 5% (Surf) = 63%
 Gremlin's Health: 15% + 1% (Leftovers) - 11% (Rock Slide) + 1% (Leftovers) - 13% (Surf) = 0%
 Gremlin's Energy: 12% + 10% (Chill) - 4% (Thunderbolt) - 4% (Thunderbolt) = 14%

*Notes*

 I assume you meant for attacks requiring a lot of water to be usable in this arena, so I'm basically picturing the arena as the area around the Power Plant.
 *Wargle* sends out, then *Ether's Bane* commands first.


----------



## Wargle

Hmm, well that went well. Kazza finish the job.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Milk Drink, then two Shadow Balls, but if Kazza can't be hit because of Protect or something else, Chill.

Milk Drink ~ Shadow Ball/Chill ~ Shadow Ball/Chill


----------



## Wargle

Hmm. No, that won't work. We can't let that milk drink happen. 

Taunt to stop it. Then hurt it.


*Taunt ~ Telekinesis ~ Dynamic Punch*

(why does Abra get dynamic punch lol)


----------



## Eifie

*Round Nine*​
*Ether's Bane* (2/3 left)

*Cyrix* 
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 35%
*Energy*: 63%
*Status*: Panting heavily. That took a lot more effort than expected. _-1 Speed_.

*Wargle* (2/3 left)

*Kazza*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: ...

------------------------------​
Kazza doesn't waste a moment after popping out of his Poké Ball to begin telepathically regaling Cyrix with his finest insults without even opening his eyes. His voice in her head goes on and on about what a mi-_steak_ she's making daring to challenge him, he's going to _cream_ her before she can even _moo_ve, though he _herd_ from his teammates that she's too much of a _cow_ard to do anything but _hide_... attack him, he _dairies_ her! Infuriated beyond belief, Cyrix abandons all attempts to harvest her own delicious milk and instead throws herself at her opponent with full force, no thought in her mind but pummeling every inch of the Abra that she possibly can with her hooves. After a moment Kazza manages to teleport himself a couple of feet away, but Cyrix doesn't even notice and continues just slamming herself against the ground until her hooves are sore.

And then, suddenly, the ground is so very far away. Cyrix finds herself hoisted up into the air by invisible strings of psychic energy that hold her in place so it's difficult for her to move. Undeterred, she continues her assault by twisting herself to face Kazza and forming a large ball of ghostly energy between her two front hooves. When it grows large enough the orb flies forward of its own accord, whizzing to and fro until it reaches its target and bowls the Abra head over heels through the grass.

Kazza telekinetically pushes himself back up, and telekinetically zips through the air to stop in front of Cyrix, and telekinetically pulls his arm back as his fist starts to glow, and then telekinetically launches his fist forward with dizzying force and speed straight into Cyrix's face. A bit over-reliant on psychic powers, that one. The punch sends Cyrix reeling as much as she possibly can while suspended in the air by more of Kazza's psychic trickery. The world spins in front of her, and she jerks her head around frantically, not sure which of the blurs in her line of sight is her opponent and which might be a stray pile of rock, or a funny-shaped cloud, or even the radio tower itself. It's all very disturbing to poor Cyrix, and she can't bring herself to do anything but struggle pointlessly to get out of her invisible bonds.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (2/3 left)

*Cyrix* 
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 19%
*Energy*: 55%
*Status*: Mooing in distress. Levitated with Telekinesis (1 more action). Severely confused (50% failure chance). _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Struggle ~ Shadow Ball ~ [confused]

*Wargle* (2/3 left)

*Kazza*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Health*: 83%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: Silently laughing to himself.
*Used*: Taunt ~ Telekinesis ~ Dynamic Punch

*Arena Status*

 Many large piles of rocks lie scattered on the ground.

*Damage and Energy*


 Cyrix's Health: 35% - 1% (Struggle) - 15% (Dynamic Punch) = 19%
 Cyrix's Energy: 63% - 3% (Struggle) - 4% (Shadow Ball) - 1% (flail around in confusion) = 55%
 Kazza's Health: 100% - 5% (Struggle) - 12% (Shadow Ball) = 83%
 Kazza's Energy: 100% - 4% (Taunt) - 3% (Telekinesis) - 7% (Dynamic Punch) = 86%

*Notes*

 Cyrix was too confused to attack on the third action. Since she was suspended in the air and all, she wasn't able to actually hurt herself in her confusion, but her failure chance didn't go down either.
 Cyrix's Taunt wore off after the third action.
 *Wargle* commands first.


----------



## Wargle

Let's just go for it.

Drain punch it to death. Any thing besides sub, you know the deal. Calm mind

*Drain Punch (Health)x3/Calm Mind*


----------



## Ether's Bane

Is Cyrix still Taunted?


----------



## Eifie

Ether's Bane said:


> Is Cyrix still Taunted?


Oh, sorry, I forgot to put that in the notes. No, it wore off after the third action. I'll add that now.


----------



## Ether's Bane

We have to live through this.

Milk Drink ~ Protect ~ Chill


----------



## Eifie

*Round Ten*​
*Ether's Bane* (2/3 left)

*Cyrix* 
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 19%
*Energy*: 55%
*Status*: Mooing in distress. Levitated with Telekinesis (1 more action). Severely confused (50% failure chance). _-1 Speed_.

*Wargle* (2/3 left)

*Kazza*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Health*: 83%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: Silently laughing to himself.

------------------------------​
Sensing that his victory is near, Kazza draws back a fist as he cloaks it with swirling green energy that's dizzying to look at. Still hopelessly tangled in the Abra's invisible psychic strings, Cyrix has no escape, and simply screws her eyes shut in resignation as Kazza shoves his fist forth right into her stomach. The blow knocks the wind out of poor Cyrix, who clutches her stomach in agony as shuddering tendrils of the green energy peel off her stomach back into Kazza's fist, taking a huge portion of her remaining lifeforce with them. The world spins dangerously in front of Cyrix, who finds herself thankful for the energy holding her up as she struggles to concentrate just enough to squirt some exceedingly nutritious milk from her udders into a blob that hovers near her mouth. Abandoning all restraint, she lunges forward and gulps down the mouthfuls of sustenance with absolutely no regard for manners. Some wasted milk drips down her chin, but the rest does its job, and she feels herself growing stronger as the psychic forces recede to deposit her roughly back on solid earth.

Glad to feel the grass beneath her hooves again, Cyrix immediately throws up a shield around herself to ensure that there won't be any strange psychic powers levitating her in the air again. Kazza doesn't seem to have anything of the sort in mind, however; he doesn't even turn in her direction, opting instead just to sit there in silence. Cyrix figures that he's probably meditating or something, but she can't really tell anyway, since he hasn't opened his eyes once since being sent out of his Poké Ball. All too soon, the Abra teleports himself to stand in front of Cyrix and slug her again in the face with a fistful of the same strange green light that saps away a bit more of her strength. The effort it took to produce the amount of milk that Cyrix drank finally catches up to her, and she collapses gratefully on the hard, solid, beauteous earth and does her best to catch her breath as the last traces of dizzying confusion finally fade away.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (2/3 left)

*Cyrix* 
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 43%
*Energy*: 38%
*Status*: Relieved to be back on solid ground. _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Milk Drink ~ Protect ~ Chill

*Wargle* (2/3 left)

*Kazza*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Health*: 95%
*Energy*: 74%
*Status*: Unfazed. _+1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Drain Punch ~ Calm Mind ~ Drain Punch

*Arena Status*

 Many large piles of rocks lie scattered on the ground.

*Damage and Energy*


 Cyrix's Health: 19% - 15% (Drain Punch) + 50% (Milk Drink) - 11% (Drain Punch) = 43%
 Cyrix's Energy: 55% - 25% (Milk Drink) - 2% (Protect) + 10% (Chill) = 38%
 Kazza's Health: 83% + 7% (Drain Punch) + 5% (Drain Punch) = 95%
 Kazza's Energy: 86% - 5% (Drain Punch) - 2% (Calm Mind) - 5% (Drain Punch) = 74%

*Notes*

 Kazza's first Drain Punch was a critical hit.
 Telekinesis wore off after the first action.
 All the damage she took this round, along with that final Chill, was enough for Cyrix's confusion to completely clear up at the end of the round.
 *Ether's Bane* commands first this round.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Protect if he Taunts or uses a Fighting-type damaging move; otherwise, use Shadow Ball. Then, use Shadow Ball, or Chill if he Protects or can't be hit otherwise. Finally, Protect or Shadow Ball, just as on the first action.

Protect/Shadow Ball ~ Shadow Ball/Chill ~ Protect/Shadow Ball


----------



## Wargle

Light screen to soften the hits, then Torment to stop one. Then let loose with a Psychic

*Light Screen ~ Torment ~ Psychic*


----------



## Eifie

*Round Eleven*​
*Ether's Bane* (2/3 left)

*Cyrix* 
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 43%
*Energy*: 38%
*Status*: Relieved to be back on solid ground. _-1 Speed_.

*Wargle* (2/3 left)

*Kazza*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Health*: 95%
*Energy*: 74%
*Status*: Unfazed. _+1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.

------------------------------​
Eyes still closed, Kazza stands uncertainly on his feet almost as if he's unused to having them support him, and draws a circle around himself with a fingertip glowing with psychic energy. As he closes the circle, it expands into a golden orb all around him, squishing a little when he pokes it. Nodding to himself, the Abra returns to his sitting position, legs collapsing from beneath him in reflief. Cyrix takes this opportunity to mold another orb of ghostly energy from the shadows cast by the rocks around her and lets it fly, but the golden bubble scatters some of the darkness, so that when the ball reaches Kazza it's only half its original size. It sends Kazza tumbling back just a little bit, and his protective bubble moves with him.

The Abra cackles at his opponent, points in her general direction (as ascertained by his psychic connection with the spirits) and laughs. Doesn't Cyrix know any _other_ moves? Kazza scoffs at her pathetic little Shadow Balls. Clearly just a one-trick cow. Cyrix glares at him angrily, but then lets her ears droop and flops to the ground, feeling utterly defeated. It's true, isn't it? Those Shadow Balls were her only chance, and they're hardly anything now that Kazza's got that screen up... why even bother?

Laughing to himself, Kazza decides to step up his mental torments. Eyes suddenly aglow with intense psychic power, he focuses his energies to get straight into Cyrix's mind, jabbing carelessly at every nerve cluster he finds to induce as much pain as he can. He feels the Miltank tense up in preparation and quickly gets out of there and back into his own self just in time to eat yet another orb of searing shadow energy to the face. It hurts, just a little. Trifles. His Light Screen can take care of all that.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (2/3 left)

*Cyrix* 
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 31%
*Energy*: 30%
*Status*: Clutching her head in agony. Tormented (2 more actions). _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Shadow Ball ~ [tormented] ~ Shadow Ball

*Wargle* (2/3 left)

*Kazza*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 62%
*Status*: As nonchalant as ever. _+1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Light Screen ~ Torment ~ Psychic

*Arena Status*

 Many large piles of rocks lie scattered on the ground.
 A Light Screen surrounds Kazza (2 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*


 Cyrix's Health: 43% - 12% (Psychic) = 31%
 Cyrix's Energy: 38% = 4% (Shadow Ball) - 4% (Shadow Ball) = 30%
 Kazza's Health: 95% - 5% (Shadow Ball) - 5% (Shadow Ball) = 85%
 Kazza's Energy: 74% - 1% (Light Screen) - 1% (Light Screen) - 4% (Torment) - 1% (Light Screen) - 4% (Psychic) - 1% (Light Screen) = 62%

*Notes*

 Since Kazza's already Taunted Cyrix, his Torment is lasting only 4 actions total instead of 5.
 *Wargle* commands first this round.


----------



## Wargle

Let's set up to end it.

Set a future sight, then unload as much pain as you can. If she tries to heal herself, snatch it. If you can't hit for anything besides a sub, calm mind.

*Future Sight/Snatch/Calm Mind ~ Psychic/Snatch/Calm Mind ~ Psychic/Calm Mind/Snatch*


----------



## Eifie

Man, I thought the DQ time for this was 5 days, not 4. Oh well. *24+ hour DQ warning for Ether's Bane*.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Attract, then Swagger, and finally, Earthquake, or Protect if Future Sight strikes on this action.

Attract ~ Swagger ~ Earthquake/Protect


----------



## Eifie

*Round Twelve*​
*Ether's Bane* (2/3 left)

*Cyrix* 
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 31%
*Energy*: 30%
*Status*: Clutching her head in agony. Tormented (2 more actions). _-1 Speed_.

*Wargle* (2/3 left)

*Kazza*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 62%
*Status*: As nonchalant as ever. _+1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.

------------------------------​
It's time for Cyrix to try a different tack. Falling down on all fours, she widens her eyes as much as she can, swishes her tail placidly, and gives her very best, most adorable _moooooo_.

Kazza's closed eyes suddenly turn into huge, throbbing hearts. It's so _cute_ cows are so _cute_ he loves _cows_ in fact from here on in, he's going to be a vegetarian. Yeah. No more meat, ever. He turns to his trainer and gestures to her pleadingly. Can he keep this one? Pleeeease? He promises he'll take good care of her, he'll pet her and brush her fur and feed her lots of grass and milk her every day and buy her treats and teach her to fetch and...

Wargle just shakes her head.

Starting to feel much better about herself, Cyrix moves on to the next stage of her plan. She stands in front of Kazza and proudly moos her greatness to the world. That's right, Kazza can't possibly hope to measure up to her cuteness. People will never love Kazza the way they love adorable cows like Cyrix. Ha! Never has a better insult been made. Kazza visibly shrinks into himself. He... he thought Cyrix was a nice cow! How could she be so cruel to him?! All he wanted to do was take her home... Forcing himself to focus, the Abra projects himself into Cyrix's mind again, regretfully stimulating some of the poor, mean cow's pain receptors. Gritting her teeth, Cyrix wills herself to remain standing.

Cyrix grins to herself as she watches the shield protecting Kazza's side of the field fizzle out of existence. Now's her chance! She rears up on her hind legs and slams her front legs into the ground with as much force as she can muster, and the ground starts shaking. Another slam and cracks start appearing in the ground, and Kazza's eyes snap open for a brief second as the vibrations disrupt his almighty psychic connection to the spirits. The Abra is thrown up into the air to smash mightily into the ground, again and again, leaving his body bruised and battered as the shaking finally slows and then stops. Kazza rights himself and focuses in Cyrix's general direction in despair. She's not the cute, docile cow he thought she was at all! Angrily he intrudes on her mind yet again, rampaging about to inflict even more mental pain than he thought he was capable of. As he retreats he hears Cyrix cry out in agony before collapsing to the ground, clutching her head with her front hooves. It's enough to make any self-respecting cow lover feel bad.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (2/3 left)

*Cyrix* 
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 3%
*Energy*: 17%
*Status*: Barely keeping her eyes open. _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Attract ~ Swagger ~ Earthquake

*Wargle* (2/3 left)

*Kazza*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Health*: 75%
*Energy*: 52%
*Status*: A little ashamed of himself. Moderately infatuated (30% failure chance). _+1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: [infatuated] ~ Psychic ~ Psychic

*Arena Status*

 Many large piles of rocks lie scattered on the ground.

*Damage and Energy*


 Cyrix's Health: 31% - 12% (Psychic) - 16% (Psychic) = 3%
 Cyrix's Energy: 30% - 4% (Attract) - 4% (Swagger) - 5% (Earthquake) = 17%
 Kazza's Health: 85% - 10% (Earthquake) = 75%
 Kazza's Energy: 62% - 1% (Light Screen) - 4% (Psychic) - 1% (Light Screen) - 4% (Psychic) = 52%

*Notes*

 Using Attract and Swagger successively doesn't really have such great effects; Swagger's attack boost was negated, and it caused only mild confusion. Said confusion wore off after Kazza was hit by Earthquake.
 Kazza's Light Screen wore off after the second action. So did Cyrix's Torment.
 Kazza's second Psychic was a critical hit.
 *Ether's Bane* commands first this round.


----------



## Ether's Bane

If Kazza is immobilized by Attract, use Earthquake; otherwise, use Protect. Then, if he uses a damaging move, use Endure; if he doesn't, use Earthquake. Finally, use Protect if he uses a damaging move, or Chill if he doesn't.

Earthquake/Protect ~ Endure/Earthquake ~ Protect/Chill


----------



## Wargle

hmm. Loophole spotted!  If Kazza is _not_ attracted action one, cyrix must protect even if not attacked. So let's abuse that puppy with Calm Mind to clear your head.

We don't want that Earthquake to happen, and it'd be rather hard to do it while floating, so if you're still attracted to the cow, show off how good you are at Telekinesis.

Once she's floating, make her return your love.

*Calm Mind ~ Telekinesis ~ Attract*


----------



## Eifie

*Round Thirteen*​
*Ether's Bane* (2/3 left)

*Cyrix* 
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 3%
*Energy*: 17%
*Status*: Barely keeping her eyes open. _-1 Speed_.

*Wargle* (2/3 left)

*Kazza*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Health*: 75%
*Energy*: 52%
*Status*: A little ashamed of himself. Moderately infatuated (30% failure chance). _+1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.

------------------------------​
Panting, Cyrix scrutinizes her opponent carefully to see if he's going to try to finish her off. The Abra twitches slightly, and she immediately throws up a protective shield in a panic. Safe inside her little bubble, she watches as Kazza makes no other move to attack her but simply meditates to himself for a moment, stengthening his psychic connection with his imaginary spirit friends. Cyrix lets down her shield, feeling somewhat foolish.

Kazza looks upon his foe in distress through his mind's eye. (He wouldn't want to show weakness by opening his actual eyes, of course. His psychic powers will tell him all he needs to know.) The Miltank is a pitiful sight, bruised and battered, still partially tangled up in torn pieces of webbing, and can hardly even stand to face him. He doesn't want to hurt the poor thing! Maybe if he takes it easy for a moment, gives her a chance to recover... But Cyrix takes full advantage of his hesitation by bashing her front hooves into the ground again, widening the cracks running through it. Her thrashing creates another series of vibrations that toss Kazza up into the air and bang his head against the ground again and again, doing wonders to clear it, among other things. He's not going to let that scheming little Miltank get the best of him again...

In fact, Kazza's got the perfect punishment for her. Carefully keeping his distance from her so she won't put up her guard again, he speaks telepathically into her mind. He thinks up the perfect apologetic speech about how he's been treating her and how he wants to make amends, how he didn't _really_ mean all those cow puns... he loves cows! He promises he didn't want to hurt her, his trainer was just making him do it. Cyrix watches him doubtfully, not relaxing, but she second-guesses herself for just long enough for the round to come to an end. The Abra grins inwardly to himself, pleased to be getting his revenge.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (2/3 left)

*Cyrix* 
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 3%
*Energy*: 10%
*Status*: Tired and confused and just wanting this to end already. Moderately infatuated (30% failure chance). _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Protect ~ Earthquake ~ infatuated

*Wargle* (2/3 left)

*Kazza*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Health*: 65%
*Energy*: 46%
*Status*: Cackling deviously to himself. _+2 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Calm Mind ~ infatuated ~ Attract

*Arena Status*

 Many large piles of rocks lie scattered on the ground.

*Damage and Energy*


 Cyrix's Health: 3%
 Cyrix's Energy: 17% - 2% (Protect) - 5% (Earthquake) = 10%
 Kazza's Health: 75% - 10% (Earthquake) = 65%
 Kazza's Energy: 52% - 2% (Calm Mind) - 4% (Attract) = 46%

*Notes*

 Calm Mind cut Attract's failure chance by 10%.
 Kazza was immobilized by love the second action, so he didn't get to use Telekinesis. The damage from Earthquake that action was enough to snap him out of it.
 Cyrix has been Taunted once and Tormented once, so she wasn't as susceptible to emotion-based moves (i.e. Attract) from the same opponent. Her infatuation started out as moderate instead of severe.
 *Wargle* commands first this round.


----------



## Wargle

Hmm ok. Just uh.... just end it. Don't risk a miss. If you can't use an attack, calm mind.


*Shock Wave/Calm Mind x3*


----------



## Ether's Bane

Stalling?

Yes, stalling.

Protect ~ Endure ~ Protect


----------



## Eifie

*Round Fourteen*​
*Ether's Bane* (2/3 left)

*Cyrix* 
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 3%
*Energy*: 10%
*Status*: Tired and confused and just wanting this to end already. Moderately infatuated (30% failure chance). _-1 Speed_.

*Wargle* (2/3 left)

*Kazza*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Health*: 65%
*Energy*: 46%
*Status*: Cackling deviously to himself. _+2 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense_.

------------------------------​
Cyrix rolls exhaustedly onto the ground, not even able to stand anymore as she makes a feeble effort to cocoon herself in a protective bubble. She closes her eyes and hopes for the best, and to her great relief her construction holds strong: the pulse of lightning Kazza sends rocketing in all directions fizzles out against her shield, and she's safe for a brief moment. The Miltank's mind is still spinning from the Abra's so-called change of heart. Why is he attacking her again? Can't he see that she can't hold on?! Unfortunately, while Cyrix is agonizing over those thoughts, Kazza sees the opportunity to strike once more, and this time the electric shock finds its target. Cyrix is out almost before it hits her, glad to finally have a chance to rest after her long and difficult fight.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (1/3 left)

*Cyrix* 
*Ability*: Scrappy
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 5%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Protect ~ [infatuated]

*Wargle* (2/3 left)

*Kazza*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Health*: 65%
*Energy*: 38%
*Status*: _Finally_... _+2 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Shock Wave ~ Shock Wave

*Arena Status*

 Many large piles of rocks lie scattered on the ground.

*Damage and Energy*


 Cyrix's Health: 3% - 9% (Shock Wave) = 0%
 Cyrix's Energy: 10% - 5% (Protect) = 5%
 Kazza's Health: 65%
 Kazza's Energy: 46% - 4% (Shock Wave) - 4% (Shock Wave) = 38%

*Notes*

 Protect and Endure run off the same counter, so you wouldn't have gotten better results by alternating them anyway.
 Cyrix was knocked out on the second action.
 *Ether's Bane* sends out and posts commands first.


----------



## Wargle

Wouldn't Kazza have used Calm Mind on the first action since it couldn't hit with Shock wave?


----------



## Eifie

Wargle said:


> Wouldn't Kazza have used Calm Mind on the first action since it couldn't hit with Shock wave?


You said to use Calm Mind if he was unable to use a move, so I took that as if he was physically unable.


----------



## Eifie

*48 hour DQ warning for Ether's Bane*.


----------



## Ether's Bane

I'll send out Gulch.

Use X-Scissor, unless Kazza uses a damaging move, in which case, Protect. Then, X-Scissor again, or Hone Claws if Kazza can't be hit. Finally, use X-Scissor, or Protect if Kazza uses a damaging move, or Hone Claws if Kazza can't be hit.

X-Scissor/Protect ~ X-Scissor/Hone Claws ~ X-Scissor/Protect/Hone Claws


----------



## Wargle

*Taunt ~ Torment ~ Future Sight*


----------



## Eifie

*Round Fifteen*​
*Ether's Bane* (2/3 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Watching his opponent apprehensively.

*Wargle* (2/3 left)

*Kazza*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Health*: 65%
*Energy*: 38%
*Status*: _Finally_... _+2 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense_.

------------------------------​
Ah, yes! A new target! Gulch the Durant faces Kazza a little uncertainly, and Kazza takes full advantage of his opponent's hesitation. Man, he doesn't even have any good puns about ants, because ants _suck_. Did Gulch hear that? Yeah. Kazza hates ants. Because they suck. So there.

This, of course, makes Gulch very angry. He kind of likes ants. He is one, after all. He should probably stand up for his kind or something. So he is left with no possible recourse but to lunge forward and grab the Abra in his front pincers, squeezing them tight to cut along Kazza's chest in a vague X shape. Kazza eventually manages to struggle free, but Gulch is having none of this, so he slashes his pincers along Kazza's side again, piercing the Abra's skin with blades infused with Bug-type energy.

Kazza forces himself not to wince, and laughs instead. Ha! Is that all the Durant's got? Can he even _do_ anything except boorishly clamp everything he sees in those pincers of his? God, all ants are like this. They don't make interesting opponents at all. Even that Miltank before was better than this. It seems Kazza's struck a nerve, as Gulch's head droops and his pincers clack together uncertainly. Excellent. It's the perfect time for Kazza to strike, and yet... look into the future? His psychic powers aren't nearly that strong, yet... how's he supposed to do that? He concentrates in a futile attempt to project his conciousness forward in time, and achieves absolutely nothing. Man, he sure hopes Gulch didn't see that. And, in fact, Gulch is too busy alternately fuming and thinking despondent thoughts to himself to see that. His anger wins out in the end, so he flings himself through the air, tiny ant legs flailing, to pummel Kazza with all his strength his his tiny ant appendages, steel-encased head, and yes, even his pincers. Some of his strikes miss and he manages to stub a little ant-leg or two against the ground, but it's worth it.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (1/3 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 98%
*Energy*: 91%
*Status*: Still fuming. Tormented (4 more actions).
*Used*: X-Scissor ~ X-Scissor ~ Struggle

*Wargle* (2/3 left)

*Kazza*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Health*: 28%
*Energy*: 30%
*Status*: Feeling quite foolish. _+2 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Taunt ~ Torment ~ nothing

*Arena Status*

 Many large piles of rocks lie scattered on the ground.

*Damage and Energy*


 Gulch's Health: 100% - 2% (Struggle) = 98%
 Gulch's Energy: 100% - 3% (X-Scissor) - 3% (X-Scissor) - 3% (Struggle) = 91%
 Kazza's Health: 65% - 15% (X-Scissor) - 15% (X-Scissor) - 7% (Struggle) = 28%
 Kazza's Energy: 38% - 4% (Taunt) - 4% (Torment) = 30%

*Notes*

 Gulch acted after Kazza's Taunt on the first action since he was waiting to see if Kazza used a damaging move. On the second action he had no such commands, so he used X-Scissor right away.
 Normally I have repeated use of moves like Taunt or Torment have diminishing power, but since Torment was used before the Taunt ended, I kept it at the regular 5 actions.
 I'm not sure if Future Sight would have counted as a damaging move for Ether's Bane's conditionals, but even if Kazza could have used it (see next next note) Gulch was unable to Protect anyway due to Taunt. He ended up Struggling, since he being Taunted meant that he couldn't actually do nothing
 Gulch's Struggle was a critical hit.
 Okay, so uh, if you saw my post about my major screw-up before I deleted it, ignore it. Abra doesn't actually learn Future Sight until it evolves. I thought I'd messed up and not checked that when Wargle commanded it a few rounds ago, but as it turned out Kazza just didn't use the move at all due to infatuation, so all's well.
 Gulch's Taunt wore off after the third action.
 *Wargle* commands first.


----------



## Wargle

Well shit. I was looking at Kazza's page and forgot this was pre evolution. Whoops. 

Now that I'm actually looking at the Abra page, start with a reflect. We don't want any silly moves to hurt a lot. Then get a good Shock Wave going to use your boost and the tower. Then stop it from attacking with a Telekinesis.

If you can't use Reflect because of something like taunt, use Shock Wave. If it has a sub up and you can't use telekinesis use Calm Mind. If you can't use Telekinesis or Calm Mind, Shock Wave.

*Reflect/Shock Wave ~ Shock Wave ~ Telekinesis/Calm Mind/Shock Wave*


----------



## Ether's Bane

Hone Claws ~ Protect ~ X-Scissor


----------



## Eifie

*Round Sixteen*​
*Ether's Bane* (1/3 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 98%
*Energy*: 91%
*Status*: Still fuming. Tormented (4 more actions).

*Wargle* (2/3 left)

*Kazza*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Health*: 28%
*Energy*: 30%
*Status*: Feeling quite foolish. _+2 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense_.

------------------------------​
Feeling a bit calmer now, Gulch is content for a moment just to scrape his pincers against a nearby pile of stone, refining the edges to a sharp point so that he can use them even more effectively in battle. Apparently, upon seeing this his opponent decides to go on the defensive; as the Abra focuses, Gulch feels the slight hum of gathering ambient psychic energy, which Kazza molds into a translucent, semisolid sphere around him. Once he's satisfied with his creation, Kazza turns toward his foe once more, small sparks flying from his hands, and Gulch panics a little and instinctively puts up a veil of his own, this one with a little more substance. The wave of electricity that Kazza unleashes next washes up harmlessly against Gulch's protective bubble, and the Durant sighs in relief.

Clacking his front pincers together eagerly, Gulch is more than ready to go on the offensive again. He'll show that Abra for making fun of his most valuable weapon! Darting forward at ridiculous speed for a steel-covered ant, Gulch snaps his pincers shut over Kazza's midsection, and even though that pesky golden bubble slows his weapons down the Abra still cries out in pain. Kazza is visibly tiring, the many beatings he'd taken in the face of two different and powerful foes becoming apparent, and Gulch hopes to himself that the end is near. However, as soon as Gulch releases his hold, Kazza's eyes take on a harsh pink glow, and he lifts his arms and Gulch goes up with them, tiny ant legs flailing about as they attempt to gain purchase on the ground again. It's a futile endeavour, because Kazza's got Gulch right where he wants him and there's no way he's just going to let him down. Much as he struggles against the psychic energy holding him up, the Durant eventually must resign himself to staying in the air for a while...

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (1/3 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 98%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: Feeling more confident, despite his strange foray into levitation. Levitated with Telekinesis (3 more actions). Tormented (1 more action). _+1 Attack, +1 Accuracy_.
*Used*: Hone Claws ~ Protect ~ X-Scissor

*Wargle* (2/3 left)

*Kazza*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Health*: 20%
*Energy*: 20%
*Status*: Starting to tire. Has a Reflect (3 more actions). _+2 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Reflect ~ Shock Wave ~ Telekinesis

*Arena Status*

 Many large piles of rocks lie scattered on the ground.

*Damage and Energy*


 Gulch's Health: 98%
 Gulch's Energy: 91% - 2% (Hone Claws) - 5% (Protect) = 84%
 Kazza's Health: 28% - 8% (X-Scissor) = 20%
 Kazza's Energy: 30% - 1% (Reflect) - 4% (Shock Wave) - 3% (Telekinesis) - 2% (Reflect)  = 20%

*Notes*

 Gulch is levitated in the air by Telekinesis, so for the next three actions his movement will be severely limited.
 *Ether's Bane* commands first.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Lead with Struggle Bug, but if he Protects or can't be hit, use Hone Claws. Then Flash Cannon, or Protect if he uses a damaging move or Telekinesis. Finally, repeat the first action.

Struggle Bug/Hone Claws ~ Flash Cannon/Protect ~ Struggle Bug/Hone Claws


----------



## Wargle

*Zap cannon x3*

Broke. Go for it.


----------



## Eifie

*Round Seventeen*​
*Ether's Bane* (1/3 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 98%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: Feeling more confident, despite his strange foray into levitation. Levitated with Telekinesis (3 more actions). Tormented (1 more action). _+1 Attack, +1 Accuracy_.

*Wargle* (2/3 left)

*Kazza*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Health*: 20%
*Energy*: 20%
*Status*: Starting to tire. Has a Reflect (3 more actions). _+2 Special Attack, +2 Special Defense_.

------------------------------​
Determined to escape from Kazza's psychic bonds, Gulch begins twisting and writhing about as violently as he can, contorting his segmented body into unnatural positions as he flails his ant legs about and clacks his pincers together wildly. Hazy green bug energy emanates from him, drifting in all directions through the air and visibly making Kazza rather uncomfortable. Trying to pull himself together, Kazza summons up what focus he can muster to conjure up a huge orb of crackling electric energy that draws sparks toward it from the nearby radio tower, increasing noticeably in size as the psychic forces of the Telekinesis pull it toward the helplessly suspended Gulch. Waves of electricity pulse through the poor Durant's body all at once, instantly causing his limbs to seize up and temporarily halting his thrashing.

Kazza quickly calls up another ball of electricity, doubling over from the effort of sustaining it, and Gulch screams internally at his locked-up muscles to please, please just give him a moment of peace so that he can throw up a shield before it reaches him. He manages to just barely get through at the last moment, and the sparking energy fizzles out against his transparent bubble, to Gulch's great relief. Though completely exhausted at this point, Kazza is incredibly persistent, and raises his arms with dogged determination to pull together a sphere of electricity for the third time... but the orb only reaches about half the size of the previous ones before the Abra wavers on the spot, panting, and then collapses onto his side, the golden shield around him disappearing. The abandoned ball of electricity whizzes toward Gulch of its own accord, though the shock it delivers is much milder than the previous one. Left without anything really to do now that his opponent's down and out, Gulch settles for grating his pincers together in an attempt to sharpen them as the psychic energy holding him up slowly dissipates, lowering him gently to the ground.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (1/3 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 75%
*Energy*: 69%
*Status*: Relieved. Severely paralyzed (23% failure chance). _+2 Attack, +2 Accuracy_.
*Used*: Struggle Bug ~ Protect ~ Hone Claws

*Wargle* (1/3 left)

*Kazza*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Health*: 15%
*Energy*: 0%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Zap Cannon ~ Zap Cannon ~ zzzzzzap cann...

*Arena Status*

 Many large piles of rocks lie scattered on the ground.

*Damage and Energy*


 Gulch's Health: 98% - 16% (Zap Cannon) - 8% (Zap Cannon) = 75%
 Gulch's Energy: 84% - 3% (Struggle Bug) - 10% (Protect) - 2% (Hone Claws) = 69%
 Kazza's Health: 20% - 5% (Struggle Bug) = 15%
 Kazza's Energy: 20% - 8% (Zap Cannon) - 8% (Zap Cannon) - 8% (Zap Cannon) = 0%

*Notes*

 Gulch's Torment wore off after the first action.
 Zap Cannon severely paralyzed Gulch. His current Speed is 27.
 Gulch rolled for paralysis the action he tried to use Protect, so it cost a bit more energy.
 Kazza only had enough energy to use a Zap Cannon at half power before knocking himself out. Then Gulch used Hone Claws because the round continues to the end of the action.
 Kazza's Reflect wore off at the end of the round. So did Gulch's Telekinesis.
 *Wargle* sends out and then commands first.


----------



## Wargle

So uh, as bad as it feel, I also kinda want to win and also get some evolves going so let's go with Ferno.

Start with a Sunny Day, then get a couple of Flame charges in to get supah fast. If you can't use Sunny day because of a taunt or something use Power-Up Punch If you can't hit because he's in Dig or any other reason besides a sub use Swords Dance. If you can't hit and you're taunted use Aerial Ace


*Sunny Day/Power-Up Punch ~ Flame Charge/Swords Dance/Aerial Ace ~ Flame Charge/Swords Dance/Aerial Ace*


----------



## Ether's Bane

Use Sandstorm, but go second - wait until Sunny Day has been used. Follow that up with a Swagger. Finally, use Thunder Wave if Swagger hit, but Ferno hit you on the second action. If Swagger missed, use it again, or if Ferno hit himself on the second action, use Stone Edge.

Sandstorm (go second) ~ Swagger ~ Thunder Wave/Swagger/Stone Edge


----------



## Eifie

*Round Eighteen*​
*Ether's Bane* (1/3 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 75%
*Energy*: 69%
*Status*: Relieved. Severely paralyzed (23% failure chance). _+2 Attack, +2 Accuracy_.

*Wargle* (1/3 left)

*Ferno*  @ Fire Stone
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Slumbering deeply, tail curled around him.

------------------------------​
Wargle recalls her fallen Pokémon and quickly sends out another: a small, bipedal orange lizard that uncurls its flaming tail from around its body to slowly get to its feet. Gulch visibly shrinks in his armor and takes a few steps back. The Fire-type, his one nemesis... what is he supposed to do?! Frantically he looks back at his trainer, who gives him a thumbs up, and he tries to relax, watching as the Charmander takes a few steps back and forth over the grass, humming to himself. Ferno raises his tail and suddenly a huge plume of fire bursts out from it, shooting up through the air to pierce the clouds. They quickly respond, parting to reveal the sun in all its fiery glory, heat beating down on the battlers as the sun seems to grow to half its size. Quite uncomfortable with the shift in temperature, Gulch looks up at the sky and clacks his pincers as commandingly as he can, and lo, the sun itself flees from his rage as a sudden wind picks up around the radio tower, bringing with it a swirling storm of dust and particles of rock.

Sharp bits of stone pierce Ferno's skin, and he grunts to himself as he shields his eyes with one hand, struggling to make out his opponent through the quickly-gathering vortex of sand. There. With a flick of his tail the Charmander surrounds himself in a cloak of flame and rushes forward, feeling newly invigorated as the heat flows through his body, to slam himself into his foe. Flames lick at the Durant's armor, melting it slightly so that molten steel painfully oozes into his exoskeleton, and he stumbles back in shock. He glances back at his trainer again in panic, and Ether's Bane responds by lifting one clenched fist. Fine. Gulch nods to himself and gathers all the venom he can muster, and chokes out something about how _he_ doesn't have to rely on quadruply-effective STAB to win, _he_ fights with honour and determination and, and... and _grace_! Yeah. He's a graceful ant. He's sure Ferno is jealous. And indeed, Ferno appears to be jealous. His tail flame, which up to now has been slowly dwindling in the storm, reignites to twice its original size, glowing more brightly than ever as the Charmander charges forward in his fury. Again he surrounds his body with those energizing flames and barrels straight into poor Gulch, throwing him backward into a pile of rock. The Durant lands on his back, tiny ant legs flailing through the air, and it's all he can do to force out a concentrated pulse of electricity back at his foe. To his satisfaction, Ferno abruptly stops moving as the electricity takes hold of his muscles, locking them up so severely he nearly falls over onto his side.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (1/3 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 49%
*Energy*: 60%
*Status*: No longer at all relieved. Moderately paralyzed (17% failure chance). _+2 Attack, +2 Accuracy_.
*Used*: Sandstorm ~ nothing ~ Thunder Wave

*Wargle* (1/3 left)

*Ferno*  @ Fire Stone
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 98%
*Energy*: 93%
*Status*: Furiously trying to force his muscles to respond so he can get another shot. Severely paralyzed (25% failure chance). _+2 Speed_.
*Used*: Sunny Day ~ Flame Charge ~ Flame Charge

*Arena Status*

 Many large piles of rocks lie scattered on the ground.
 A sandstorm is raging (7 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*


 Gulch's Health: 75% - 13% (Flame Charge) - 13% (Flame Charge) = 49%
 Gulch's Energy: 69% - 5% (Sandstorm) - 4% (Thunder Wave) = 60%
 Ferno's Health: 100% - 2% (Sandstorm) = 98%
 Ferno's Energy: 100% - 3% (Sunny Day) - 2% (Flame Charge) - 2% (Flame Charge) = 93%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Ferno (46) > Gulch (36).
 Swagger is banned. Whoops.
 *Ether's Bane* commands first.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Lead with Facade, or Protect if Ferno uses a damaging Fire-type move. Then, Stone Edge, or Hone Claws if Ferno can't be hit, or Sandstorm if the weather has been changed AND Ferno can't be hit. Finally, Stone Edge, or Protect if Ferno uses a damaging Fire-type move. However, on the last two actions, if the weather gets changed.

Facade/Protect ~ Stone Edge/Hone Claws/Sandstorm ~ Stone Edge/Protect


----------



## Wargle

I just noticed swagger is a banned move in the challenge.


----------



## Eifie

Whoops! I'll fix the last round when I get home. Ferno is no longer confused and Gulch gains a bit of HP.

edit: All right, fixed. Gulch gains 3% health and 4% energy. Ferno is no longer confused and loses that +2 Attack boost. I really need to remember to pay attention to banned moves, jeez. Swagger did happen one other time this battle, but it ended up not really having any effect anyway, at least.


----------



## Wargle

Alright then, we lose that nice boost but it's alright. Take some from him too. Burn it, and try until it works. Then take out his accuracy. Can't have him getting hits in. If you have an action left, use Dragon Dance.

*Will o Wisp ~ Will o Wisp/Smokescreen ~ Will o Wisp/Smokescreen/Dragon Dance*


----------



## Eifie

*Round Nineteen*​
*Ether's Bane* (1/3 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 49%
*Energy*: 60%
*Status*: No longer at all relieved. Moderately paralyzed (17% failure chance). _+2 Attack, +2 Accuracy_.

*Wargle* (1/3 left)

*Ferno*  @ Fire Stone
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 98%
*Energy*: 93%
*Status*: Furiously trying to force his muscles to respond so he can get another shot. Severely paralyzed (25% failure chance). _+2 Speed_.

------------------------------​
Abandoning his efforts to get his legs to move for now, Ferno grins across at his opponent (he's totally still got this) and gingerly yanks his tail to his face with his hands to blow gently on the fire flickering at its end. A tiny puff of flame splits off from the rest, lazily curving back and forth through the air until some stray whirls of dust extinguish it entirely. Ferno droops a little, disappointed... but he's still got this. And then the form of Gulch launches itself through the swirling sand, angrily clamping Ferno's body between his pincers and battering away at it with his tiny ant limbs and steel-covered helmet. The Durant's pincers squeeze tighter and tighter, and poor Ferno cries out in agony, thrashing about in a futile attempt to escape Gulch's hold. Finally he manages to swing his tail about to graze a chink in the Durant's armor with his tail flame, and Gulch abruptly releases his hold and stumbles back in pain as bits of phantom flame spread from the point of contact, hissing angrily and leaving a large throbbing welt under his armor.

Steeling himself against the pain, Gulch lifts himself up and then slams heavily into the ground, calling up a storm of small, jagged stones from beneath. He shakes his head back and forth to send the rocks flying forward to pierce painfully through Ferno's hide. One of the rocks leaves a large, ragged cut in the Charmander's stomach, and Ferno collapses to his side in shock. He... he's still got this... yeah... just get up... but no, his legs choose this moment to start spasming uncontrollably, and it's all he can do to close his eyes and just ride out the pain. Meanwhile Gulch smashes into the ground again, a bit awkwardly as he tries to avoid hitting the painful burn under his midsection, and another flurry of sharp rocks comes Ferno's way. The Charmander cringes and cries out as he feels what he imagines is each individual rock scraping across his skin, and when it's finally over he just lies there, trembling, unable to force himself up through the haze of pain.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (1/3 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 47%
*Energy*: 38%
*Status*: Pleased to be catching up. Severely burned (1%/action). Mildly paralyzed (11% failure chance). _+2 Attack, +2 Accuracy_.
*Used*: Facade ~ Stone Edge ~ Stone Edge

*Wargle* (1/3 left)

*Ferno*  @ Fire Stone
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 44%
*Energy*: 89%
*Status*: Maybe he hasn't got this... Severely paralyzed (21% failure chance). _+2 Speed_.
*Used*: Will-O-Wisp (missed) ~ Will-O-Wisp ~ [paralyzed]

*Arena Status*

 Many large piles of rocks lie scattered on the ground.
 A sandstorm is raging (4 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*


 Gulch's Health: 49% - 2% (burn) = 47%
 Gulch's Energy: 60% - 8% (Facade) - 7% (Stone Edge) - 7% (Stone Edge) = 38%
 Ferno's Health: 98% - 16% (Facade) - 20% (Stone Edge) - 15% (Stone Edge) - 3% (Sandstorm) = 44%
 Ferno's Energy: 93% - 2% (Will-O-Wisp) - 2% (Will-O-Wisp) = 89%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Gulch (54) > Ferno (46).
 Ferno's first Will-O-Wisp missed.
 Gulch's Stone Edge was a critical hit.
 Ferno rolled a 1 for paralysis on the third action, so he was too distracted to use Smokescreen even though it required no movement.
 *Wargle* commands first.


----------



## Wargle

Alright then. Let's try to just get it done. Flamethrower for days baby. 

If it protects or you can't fit it for anything besides a sub use Sunny day, and if you can't hit it and you used Sunny day, use Dragon Dance

*Flamethrower/Sunny Day/Dragon Dance x3*


----------



## Ether's Bane

You're faster.

He has 44% health.

Facade does 16% damage.

16 x 3 = 48.

It'll be more because you now have two status effects.

Go nuts.

Facade ~ Facade ~ Facade


----------



## Eifie

*Round Twenty*​
*Ether's Bane* (1/3 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 47%
*Energy*: 38%
*Status*: Pleased to be catching up. Severely burned (1%/action). Mildly paralyzed (11% failure chance). _+2 Attack, +2 Accuracy_.

*Wargle* (1/3 left)

*Ferno*  @ Fire Stone
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 44%
*Energy*: 89%
*Status*: Maybe he hasn't got this... Severely paralyzed (21% failure chance). _+2 Speed_.

------------------------------​
Victory is so close Gulch can almost taste it. Maybe he really does have a chance against a Fire-type! Channeling all his rage at the paralysis gripping his limbs and the burn throbbing angrily beneath his armor, Gulch throws himself forward yet again, battering at Ferno's hide with all the strength he can possibly muster. He grabs Ferno's tail and slams it against a nearby rock, snuffing the flame out a bit and causing the Charmander to cry out in agony. Again and again he slams his helmeted head into Ferno's chest, until his opponent finally manages to summon up the strength to retaliate, a fiery red aura surrounding his body as he lets loose a fierce blast of white-hot flame from his mouth. Gulch's armor starts melting from the heat, scorching puddles of liquified steel oozing into his exposed thorax.

Hissing in pure agony, Gulch forces himself to summon up all his anger to beat upon Ferno one last time, forcing the Charmander to the ground and stamping on him with all his feet and slashing at him with his pincers. Ferno's eyes close in exhaustion, and for a second Gulch pauses, thinking he's finally won—but then Ferno seems to gain his second wind, and belches out yet more flame into Gulch's face. The heat is too much for Gulch this time around, and the poor roast Durant collapses to his side, tendrils of hissing smoke rising from his body as he succumbs to unconsciousness after a battle valiantly fought to the finish.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (0/3 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 22%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Facade ~ Facade

*Wargle* (1/3 left)

*Ferno*  @ Fire Stone
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 3%
*Energy*: 79%
*Status*: Just barely victorious...
*Used*: Flamethrower ~ Flamethrower

*Arena Status*

 Many large piles of rocks lie scattered on the ground.
 A sandstorm is raging (2 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*


 Gulch's Health: 47% - 1% (burn) - 30% (Flamethrower) - 1% (burn) - 30% (Flamethrower) = 0%
 Gulch's Energy: 38% - 8% (Facade) - 8% (Facade) = 22%
 Ferno's Health: 44% - 23% (Facade) - 1% (Sandstorm) - 16% (Facade) - 1% (Sandstorm) = 3%
 Ferno's Energy: 89% - 5% (Flamethrower) - 5% (Flamethrower) = 79%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Gulch (54) > Ferno (46).
 Gulch's first Facade was a critical hit. It activated Ferno's Blaze.
 I believe the inrease to BP from Blaze is supposed to affect energy costs, though it doesn't really matter either way.
 In the end, it all came down to Ferno's last paralysis and accuracy rolls, which he passed, giving Wargle the win. It was really close at the end there! Gulch performed very impressively against a Fire-type.
 Wargle gets $24 for winning. Ether's Bane gets $12 for a battle well-fought. Coloursfall, Arylett, and I get $5 each. The db will calculate exp, so I'll avoid mentioning it here in case I screw things up and cause some confusion.


----------



## Wargle

You fought impressively Ether! Good battle. Was worried at the end


----------

